# Troy Lee D3/D4 and the best fitting goggles?



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just picked up the new Troy Lee D4 series full face helmet and I was wondering from you other riders with the D3 series, what googles did you find fit well with the helmet? 

I previously had a Smith Proframe and several google designs didn't rest against my face on that helmet design. Unfortunately, I didn't have time to stay and try on goggles when I bought my helmet.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

oakley airbrake to me is and continue to be the best mtb goggles, it fits very well with many helmets Intried including the D3


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I did a search and that was the #1 answer. They were the best fitting for my Proframe as well but wasn't in the mood to drop $220 at the time. I just went to the MX shop after riding today and took my helmet. The 100% Armegas, which appear to be an Airbrake copy/rip-off, fit just as well and were actually more comfy for me so I decided to save $130 and give them a try.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

I've tried probably 15-20 different goggles in a D4, numerous brands and models, no issues...airbrakes being the largest goggle we've seen, might have slight issue on the Smaller shell.


----------

